
Lockheed Martin's new fusion reactor might change humanity forever - theoutlander
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/lockheed-martins-new-fusion-reactor-might-change-humani-1646578094/+barrett?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
======
mcv
Talk about the mother of all clickbait titles. Yes, it is excellent news, and
Skunkworks is certainly more credible than most sources, but please tone down
the hyperbole a bit.

